# How to program PolarStat PS-3155 car starter?



## vanib

Hi

My automatic Kia Spectra came with a PS-3155 remoter starter installed.
However, the car does not respond to the remote and I don't have a manual. I was not successful in locating any user guide / installation / programming manual for it.

Could someone help me out? 

The only PolarStart manual I could find is
[url]http://engines911.com/asdocs/PS-5500SH_ig_en_h100s100v210_011205.pdf[/URL]

Could I try using this manual instead? Could I damage something in the car?

Thanks


----------



## Raylo

When you say it doesn't respond do you mean is just the remote start function that isn't working? What about the alarm functions? Does the alarm arm and disarm? Or is it totally non responsive?

I am not familiar with this brand but there are often similarities in mfgs offerings from model to model. So the manual you linked may help.

First thing I would try is to look at the instructions for alarm and remote start valet modes. If either/or function is in valet mode, it will not work. Find the valet switch (should be a hidden toggle or push button) and try the instructions for going from valet mode to operational mode. I'd try the alarm first and if that works then enable the remote start and give that a try.

Good luck.


----------



## vanib

Hi

The remote has no effect on the car. Starter, lock , lock, trunk buttons do not respond.

I was not able to locate a Valet switch. I looked under the dash, in the glove compartment and even in the fuse box.

I will now try to may be replace the battery on the remote, next would be to buy another remote and proceed by elimination.

Is there any chance that my Kia Spectra LX 2007 does not have a valet switch? Does this come with the car or is this switch installed when the remote starter was installed?

Thanks


----------



## Raylo

It gets installed with the alarm/remote start system. Read the manual in the PolarStart pdf link you sent. It describes what it does.... but it won't tell you where the installer put it.


----------



## vanib

Thanks everyone.
I actually figured out that the PS 3155 is a very similar model to the ProStart 3371 sold by Canadian Tire (prostart.org) and has not valet switch!!! The Valet mode is achieved by putting the ignition key ON and OFF 5 times within 10 seconds! Anyway, things seem to be working for me now.


----------



## vanib

[url]http://www.autostart.ca/prostart/prod-en_CT-3300.php[/URL]
[url]http://www.engines911.com/asdocs/CT_3371_ig_en_h46s40_081003.pdf[/URL]


----------



## Raylo

Most if not all systems allow going in and out of valet mode by remote control or other method, like the ign switch. But I have never seen one actually installed w/o the valet switch. Must be a Canadian thing, eh? ;-)

Glad you got it working.


----------

